# Dhünntalsperre



## Lupus (4. Mai 2003)

Tach Männer#h 

Kann mir irgendwer sagen ob man in der Dhünnntalsperre angeln darf?? Wo bekomme ich den Scheine falls es erlaubt ist?

Für Infos wäre ich dankbar!!!:m


----------



## Laksos (4. Mai 2003)

Wir waren mal vor längerer Zeit da spazieren. Dort herrschte am ganzen Gewässer absolutes Dauer-Angelverbot. War auch nirgendwo ein Angler zu erspähen. Dafür aber Rieeeeeesenforellen an der Staumauer! :c  Ich nehme mal an, das Ding wird irgendwie bewirtschaftet, aber Null Angeln! In der Zwischenzeit wird sich da wohl (leider) auch nicht viel getan haben. #c


----------



## heinzi (5. Mai 2003)

Hi,
die "neue"Dhünntalsperre ist eine s.g. Trinkwassertalsperre und deshalb is nix mit Angeln. Schade eigentlich, es schwimmen Mordsfische darin herum. Versuch`s doch mal an der alten Dhüntalsperre, vielleicht gibt es dafür Angelkarten. Ich denke , die Jungs aus dem Bergischen Land hier im Board können Dir da sicher etwas zu erzählen.
Gruß
Heinzi


----------



## Lupus (7. Mai 2003)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten:m 

Das ist aber schade das man da nicht angeln darf:c :c 

Wer kann mir denn den Unterschied zwischen der neuen und der alten Talsperre erklären?


----------



## heinzi (8. Mai 2003)

Hi Lupus,
der Unterschied liegt in der geografischen Lage:q 
Gruß aus Leverkusen
Heinz:m


----------



## Garfield0815 (4. Januar 2004)

Hab hier mal was gefunden.
Gruß Garfield#h #h


----------



## mike303 (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dhünntalsperre*

hy leute erst mal!#q wollte mal für euch was posten !es gibt angelscheine für die mittlere vorsperre der dhünn !sind jahreskarten mit einem bestimmten kontigent!sind erhältlich beim wupperverband!besonderheiten der sperre nährstoffarm also nichts für karpfenfans, selbst schon gefangen zander,hecht forrellen!und jede menge weissfisch!wer mehr wissen möchte zb grosse talsperre!sollte zeit und mich anposten!


----------



## Fliege (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Dhünntalsperre*

Hallo

in der kleinen Dhünntalsperre ist noch ein Verein aktiv. Noch!!!
Es werden keine neuen Mitglieder angenommen.:c 
Wenn der Verein dann ausgestorben ist, wird dort das Angeln auch vorbei sein. An der großen Dhünntalsperre ist das Angeln generell verboten.
Schade!
Was da alles herum schwimmt.:a


----------



## Fabrice1994 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Dhünntalsperre*

Hi,also ich wohne zu Fuß ca. 20 min. von der dhünntalsperre entfernt(in wermelskirchen-dhünn) und kann generell sagen,das es eins der besten angelgewässer deuschlands ist,mein opa hat da früher sehr oft geangelt und die WIRKLICH kapitalen gefangen!leider heute verboten da zu angeln, aber man hört immer wieder von ein paar "weltwundern" aus diesem gewässer .....


----------



## Blueplay76 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Dhünntalsperre*

Warum ist das Angeln denn verboten? Ist das eine Entscheidung des Wupperverbands? Muss es ja eigentlich, da z.B. an der Wahnbachtalsperre, welche ebenfalls eine Trinkwassertalsperre ist, ist das fischen unter strengen Reglementierungen erlaubt.


----------



## Fliege (21. April 2009)

*AW: Dhünntalsperre*

Unter anderen wegen dem Naturschutz darf dort nicht geangelt werden. Deshalb ist alles eingezäunt und die Dhünntalsperre ist meist nur von einer Seite begebar ( Wanderwege ). 

  Meine besten Freunde vom „NABU“ schleichen dort herum,:v
  um auf die ganz seltenen Kormorane aufzupassen.|uhoh:
  Wir haben ja so wenige davon. So ca. 4548674545 Stück,|motz:
  die dann meine Teiche leer fressen.:c
  Die Teichbesitzer rund um die Talsperre können ein Lied davon singen.

  Aber egal, zum eigentlichen Thema:

  Das angeln an der Dhünntalsperre ist und bleibt verboten. Leider.
  Zudem kommt das seit ca. 1992 strenge Richtlinien für die Trinkwasserversorgung gelten.
  Somit werden keine neuen Erlaubnisscheine mehr ausgestellt.

  Gruß
  Robert


----------



## fredoloh (3. September 2011)

*AW: Dhünntalsperre*

@Fliege:
weisst du wie das mit dem Angelverein ist? Hat der mittlerweile geschlossen oder doch noch irgendwie überlebt?
Es gibt da ja versch. Vorsperren, da muss man doch irgendwo angeln können! :O
Gruß
fredoloh


----------

